# Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen



## oktober (18 Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,

da hat doch jemand den ich nicht kenne eine e-mail adresse auf meinem Namen und meiner Adresse eingerichtet. Er hat inzwischen Verträge abgeschlossen und Internetdienste benutzt.Alles auf meinem Namen.
Ich selber habe keine Adresse bei dem Postfachanbieter.
Ich habe das einem Anwalt übergeben, weil ich erst erfahre was los ist wenn sich eine Inkassofirma meldet und Geld haben will.
Es beläuft sich jetzt um 900.- Euro. Hat einer ne Idee was ich machen
kann? oder wie bekomme ich raus wer das macht?
Ich habe nähmlich nicht so viel Geld, der Anwalt wird teuer genug.
gerne lese ich Eure Ideen.
oktober


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Wieso willst du für etwas bezahlen wolen, das ein anderer angerichtet hat. Die Anbieter der Leistungen sollten sich um ihre Forderungen kümmern, da das deren unternehmerisches Risiko ist. Mit dem Anwalt schmeißt du nur gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher! Da hier der Verdacht einer Straftat vorliegt, hättest du das auch (kostenlos) zur Anzeige bei Polizei oder StA bringen können und hättest unter Vorhalt des entsprechenden Akten- oder Geschäftszeichens einen prima Rechtfertigungsgrund, da in dem Vorgang ja schon drin steht, dass du diese Anmeldungen bestreitest.


----------



## oktober (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Hallo
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.Mit dem ersten Inkassobrief war ich bei der Polizei, es handelte sich um eine Partnervermittlung, aber die haben mich an einen Anwalt verwiesen.ja und jetzt bringe ich laufend
Inkassobriefe hinterher.Die Rechnungen gehen wohl vorab an das E-Maiö Postfach auf das ich aber keinen Zugriff habe weil ich es ja nicht eingerichtet habe.
schöne Grüße
oktober


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*



oktober schrieb:


> Mit dem ersten Inkassobrief war ich bei der Polizei, es handelte sich um eine Partnervermittlung, aber die haben mich an einen Anwalt verwiesen.


Bedeutet, die Bea. haben den Sachverhalt nicht richtig eingeordnet und außerdem ihre Kompetenz bei der Fallbewertung überschritten - es wäre zumindest deren Aufgabe gewesen, den Sachverhalt aufzunehmen und zu weiteren Entscheidungen einer StA vorzulegen. Kannst die Anzeige aber auch noch nachträglich erstatten und deinem Anwalt würde ich auch etwas mehr Bescheid geben, denn der sollte die Zusammenhänge und die Rolle der Strafverfolger eigentlich auch hinreichend bewerten können.


----------



## oktober (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich war heute beim Rechtsanwalt,
ich habe ihm das nochmal alles erklärt, er wird also was unternehmen,sagt er. Er meinte aber auch das ja noch nicht viel passiert ist und das es einen riesen Aufwand für die Staatsanwaltschaft wäre und ob die sich für den kleinen Betrag in Bewegung setzen.....
Er meint darauf ankommen lassen und erst mal sehen ob überhaupt einer der Inkasso Firmen klagt.Warscheinlich würde sich alles in Luft auflösen.
weil eh keiner was in den Fingern hat. Und wenn doch geht es hinter her 
einfacher und schneller.
ja jetzt muß ich wohl abwarten.Ich bin nur über so viel Frechheit so wütend, ist das nicht Identitäten klau?
weis jemand wie man den Tpy findet?
schönen Abend noch
oktober


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Der Verursacher ist wahrscheinlich nur über eine Auswertung der Log-Dateien festzustellen. Dazu müsste der Provider die Logdateien zu den verwendeten IP-Adressen freigeben (aus der Vorratsdatenspeicherung). Das geht aber nur auf richterlichen Beschluß, und den gibt es eigentlich nur bei sehr schweren Straftaten: Spionage ("Landfriedensbruch"), Kapitalverbrechen, Terrorismus, Kinderpornographie.

Beim normalen, "popeligen" Internetbetrug durch "Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten" dürfte das schwer werden, da den Beschluß zu kriegen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...dürfte das schwer werden, da den Beschluß zu kriegen.


...unter Missachtung oder vorwiegend Unkenntnis der gesetzlichen Vorgaben wird von Behörden auch ohne Beschluss einfach angefragt und in den meisten Fällen gibt es auch die gewünschte Antwort, _wenn_ der ISP gespeichert hat. Ob die Verwertung der Daten letztlich zulässig ist, diese Entscheidung wird erst in einem Verfahren den beteiligten Juristen überlassen.



oktober schrieb:


> weis jemand wie man den Tpy findet?


Wenn sich weder der Anwalt, noch die Behörden zeitnah darum kümmern, dann gar nicht. Könntest ja mal im Bekanntenkreis rumfragen, womöglich sagt ja einer, dass er es war. 



oktober schrieb:


> Rechtsanwalt meinte aber auch das ja noch nicht viel passiert ist


...sprich, für ihn lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht, womit er Recht behalten dürfte!


----------



## varuna (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Hallo,
ich versteh nicht, warum sich die Polizei da nicht ernsthafter bemüht. Wenn ich da hin gehe und eine Anzeige wegen "Datenmissbrauchs" erstatte, dann müssen die doch aufnehmen. :gruebel:

Zahlen würde ich gar nichts. Diese Firmen lassen es nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen. Spar Dir die Anwaltskosten!

Lg varuna


----------



## johinos (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Das zeigt doch aber, wie bitter nötig es ist, dass die Internet-Verbindungsdaten gespeichert werden: Da kann einer mit meinem Namen EMailkonten einrichten, im Internet einkaufen gehen und ich muss mich dann mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Mahnbescheid, Gerichtsvollzieher, Rechtsanwalt abgeben? 

Das kann es doch nicht sein. 

Wer das Internet zu Straftaten benutzt, muss doch erwischt werden können? 

Also, das mit der Missachtung oder Unkenntnis der gesetzlichen Vorgaben bei Behörden glaube ich eigentlich weniger. Es sind doch die ISP, die Daten rausgeben. Sie machen sich strafbar, wenn sie rausgeben und das garnicht dürften. Dann müssten die doch auch dumm sein?


----------



## oktober (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Internet-Adresse auf meinem Namen*

Hallo an alle,
vielen Dank für die für mich interessanten Antworten. Für meine Begriffe
wißt Ihr ja ne Menge, ich habe mich mit sowas noch nie befasst, ich war immer der Meinung "wer sollte mir was tun" ich tu ja auch keinem was.
Vor allem wenn man sich vorher alles sorgfältig durchliest kann einem ja auch nichts passieren, aber da hab ich ja mächtig daneben gehauen.
Es müßte schon etwas mehr auf Sicherheit geachtet werden.
Bei Web.de muß man sich erst Identifizieren bevor das Postfach freigeschaltet wird. Das ist doch auch voll o.k.alle anderen sollten
dazu lernen. Tut mir Leid aber so sehe ich es, dann könnte sowas nicht
so schnell passieren.
ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden 
schönen Abend noch
oktober


----------

